# Adult courses for Grants



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

In Canada we have grants for first time/young farmers. 
The grants get bigger with The level of education you have.
I plan on taking more courses that can be done online.
Have you had any experience with Grants?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I have sat thru several courses on grant writing.

National Grants Seminars was good. I don't know if they're still in business and be warned they are a business. The info was good but at some point you will get a hard sell to buy more stuff.

Most community colleges will at some point offer a grant writing workshop.

If you are near a hospital that has a charitable foundation sometimes they will do classes as well.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Try Canada's version of the farm extension service here. That will be ag related.


----------

